# Am I crazy????



## mimi_jones (15 Oct 2003)

I currently have a permanent job as a computer programmer for the govt.  But for some very odd reason I want to join the army which would give me a salary DECREASE.

So, what‘s wrong with me.  Is the army boring?  Perhaps I‘m just glorifying how it would be there.  Perhaps it‘s no different than the drudgery of going to work every day in my current office?

And, if all else was equal, I‘d like to be an MP. So, I don‘t know why but I must be going crazy...


----------



## CSS Type (15 Oct 2003)

Why don‘t you do both? I work in the computer industry too, but spend my free-time (sic) with the Militia. They have reserve MPs.

Try both and if you like it, then you have to make a decision.


----------



## kurokaze (15 Oct 2003)

Hey mimi,

If you‘re currently bored with your government IT job and decide to leave it for the army, then please drop my name as a possible replacement!

I‘m kinda bored with my IT job   

Aside from that, as CSS Type says, why not do both?  You‘ll lose a few weekends, maybe some time during the summer but it‘s not that bad!
(heck, if I can do it, so can you! - and you‘ll automatically get leave of absence for military service)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Oct 2003)

Yes, you‘re crazy!


----------



## nULL (15 Oct 2003)

i was in a computer science program....did it finally dawn on you that doing multidimentional arrays and programming XML databases for the REST OF YOUR LIFE will be unpleasant? run! run away!


----------



## mimi_jones (15 Oct 2003)

Unpleasant?  Not really. Terribly, painfully boring and unfulfilling?  Definitely.

I‘m going to talk to a recruiter next week and see what my options are.


----------



## biggie786 (15 Oct 2003)

Guys,

I am a computer programmer rightnow aswell and I think market is really bad for programmers right now..so going with the military is a good choice.


----------



## cronos (18 Oct 2003)

Wow, this is a little depressing. I am a computer ‘engineer‘ aswell, in the process of joining the regular force.

Didn‘t realize that there were so many people in the IT field looking at the military. Good to see tho.

Adam


----------



## Bringer (18 Oct 2003)

Haha, I took a sizable pay loss when I joined.

Did Network Administration for five years and realized I hated my job.

Now I‘m going into week 7 of BRT and enjoying the ****  out of it. It‘s so different from everything I‘ve ever done.

I never thought I‘d iron and starch underwear before.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (18 Oct 2003)

1. First of all, yes, you ARE crazy.

But then, we are ALL ‘crazy‘ in some ways. Without these ‘crazy‘ people, no one would be defending our country.

But afterall, I‘m crazy too, so I can‘t really judge your decision.


----------



## girlfiredup (19 Oct 2003)

Hey Mimi, I‘m with the gov also, IT field.  Been at it for 4 years now and bored.. I can totally relate to where you are coming from.  I don‘t feel so left out now.      I‘m thinking about joining too.  Hard decision though.  Are you going to join?  What are some of your reasons for NOT wanting to join, with the exception of the obvious of course being the decrease in salary.


----------



## biggie786 (19 Oct 2003)

Which trades are u guys looking to get into..since i am in IT aswell...i want to get into ATIS Technician in the Airforce. It‘s not exactly programming but u get to work with communication equipment.

regards


----------



## biggie786 (19 Oct 2003)

Correction..i meant to say which Trade you guys are looking into.


----------



## QYRangers23 (19 Oct 2003)

umm..! i wouldn‘t recommend leaving your a good payed job for the army..!


but thats just my 2 cents..!


----------



## Sundborg (20 Oct 2003)

yea, ATIS Tech all the way      Hopefully we can find out if were going by early November eh Biggie?


----------



## kurokaze (20 Oct 2003)

heh, boredom seems to be the number one reason for joining the army here (at least from the IT world that is).

I‘m with Bringer.  I‘ve been a programmer analyst for almost 7 years now and I‘m bored to tears.  The army has been really refreshing for me and I love it.  Though I‘m only in the reserves since I‘m not exactly willing to take that big of a pay cut.. yet


----------



## Gunnar (27 Oct 2003)

Just saw this on Workopolis....sounds like you might want to consider being a Geek In Her Majesty‘s Service...Signing Bonus??
========

DEPARTMENT OF NATIONAL DEFENCE  
Computer Engineering Technician/Technologist  

Job Type: Full Time  
Location: Sudbury, ON, CANADA; Thunder Bay, ON, CANADA; Oshawa, ON, CANADA; Mississauga, ON, CANADA;  
Job Category: Engineering-Computer, Technician/Technologist  
Industry: Government  
Company URL:  http://www.forces.gc.ca   
Date Posted: Oct 27, 2003  

   Computer Engineering Technician/Technologist

Computer Networks Engineering Technician/Technologist

Telecommunications Technician

Wireless Communications Technician

If you are a community college graduate, or a qualified tradesperson in one of the trades listed above, you could be eligible for a career with a difference in the Canadian Forces.

PLUS
$20,000 signing bonus for specified civilian trade qualified journeymen
OR
$10,000 signing bonus for college graduates in designated programs

A financial incentive is just one of the rewards you’ll enjoy in this environment of innovation, adventure, travel and teamwork. You’ll get to work on leading-edge technology, while you rise through the ranks with a high level of job security, salary and benefits.

To qualify as a Non Comissioned Member (NCM) under this incentive, you must have completed a post-secondary diploma or certificate in one of the above trades at a recognized post-secondary institution. Journeymen incentives require federal or provincial trade certification.

For more information, visit www.forces.gc.ca, choose your language, and click on the “Careers” tab in the centre of the top menu. Click “Career Profiles” in the box at the bottom of the page (you may need to scroll down), then choose “Fire Control Systems Technician” from the “NCMs” drop down menu in the “Army” section.

Whatever your education or aptitude, the Canadian Forces have a wide variety of career options available. To find out which Canadian Forces careers best suit you, call or visit your local Recruiting Office. You can find your nearest office in the Yellow Pages under “Recruiting”, or by calling 1 800 856-8488, or visiting www.forces.gc.ca.

Technicien/technicienne, technologue en génie informatique,
en génie des réseaux informatiques

Technicien/technicienne en télécommunications
ou en communications sans fil

<snip>


----------



## kurokaze (28 Oct 2003)

hey Gunnar, thanks for that info! I‘m going to look into it.


----------



## RmeDave (3 Nov 2003)

Mimi, I agree with Buzz you are crazy.  Do not loose site that the Militia and the Reserves is not like the Regular Force(I am sure I will hear about this)  However it is very obviouse that there is a difference so you may join one of those part time soldiering outfits and not like it when all along you could have just went for the gustoe and joined the Reg force.  I have been in for nearly 15 years and it seems like I joined last week, I‘ve been South East West all over, seen things and done things that I would have never even knew about or been able to do as a Civilian.  Not to mention you get in with certain Units and you will form a kind of common bond,  this will give you a sense of teamwork and Esprit De Corps.  I am not sure about the MP‘s though as I only see them driving around by themselves on base and of course ensuring that the local Tim Hortons is secure. (Ha HA)
David
VVV


----------



## y2kroachman (5 Jan 2004)

yo mimi if ur crazy them i must have been droped as a child. Cuz im in the same situation. I have an IT job and i wanna join the infantry, shoot guns, jump out of planes etc...  I just dont know if we would be throwing our lives away... Might be all those **** adds on tv brainwashing me.


----------



## Sappo (5 Jan 2004)

Wow, thats the second post tonight (aside from my own) about disgruntled IT tech‘s needing a change of pace...

Is the market really that bad that highly trained individuals such as our geeky selves are forced to take up arms for pleasure in our jobs?

And It makes me wonder how many of these people are playing way too much quake/counterstrike before considering the CF.


----------



## Gota (6 Jan 2004)

Well i guess the army is gonna be full of network specialists hehe cuz **** i am one joining up, hopefully i get into Rotc. Does anyone know the chances of me getting into Signals? any info about RMC would be helpful or any advice to a newbie would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gota (6 Jan 2004)

Hey Counterstrike is almost realistic well **** if u gotta a good graphics card such a ati 9800 radeon. hehe yeah  i wonder the same thing man but i been considering it for yrs just that my folks didnt much like the idea =\.


----------

